# LED fixtures



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sipping my coffee this morning,
chasing random thoughts through a mental fog,
waiting for the caffeine to kick in, and found this:

http://www.radlites.com/led_body_mounts_lighting.htm

                      


















I wonder how many places I can use these LED lights in the Slipper
Visibility is over a mile, get one red, one green and a white and ya've got a full set of micro runnin' lights.
I don't think they were ever intended for such usage, but that never stopped me before.

                                                [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Do they meet CG regs though???

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If this can get by the USCG, then so can those...










http://www.overtons.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?r=view&i=73698


----------



## Eric_S (Mar 17, 2009)

Huh, that is interesting. You know what would even be better?

They make universal LED fog lights for cars and sell them at Autozone. As far as I know, the LED's are meant for a 12V circuit, anyways, so you could run them DIRECTLY off of the battery. The coolest part is that they are more often than not controlled by a remote that clips to your belt...in fact I have such a a set sitting in my garage...oh the possibilities.


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

I put the waterproof 4 LED red/green lights from Superbright for navigation on my first highsider. Used a ram mount w/ suction cup & rigged a white light on the cowling.  You can see the strips on the front. They are as bright as anything on the lake. Large boats commented on how bright they were on a no moon night on a local lake.


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

here are the ones i just put in.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

uscg has no way of proving that a light is appproved or not
Also, the display of lights other than nav. lights is technically a violation as is the continous display of a spot light


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> uscg has no way of proving that a light is appproved or not


So very wrong.


http://www.oznium.com/led-holder
to use with 
http://www.oznium.com/prewired-leds
or
http://www.oznium.com/prewired-superflux

But it's your coffee money.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

> If this can get by the USCG, then so can those...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea no sh%$ . Those things hardly work.
Put those LEDs surrounded by some polished stainless and you got one nice bright micro light.
Great Idea


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

DN make ur case .

How they prove it?????


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Look for the certification stamp.

Below is the law:

33 C.F.R. - Navigation Lights
Title 33
Subpart M
§ 183.810 Navigation light certification requirements.
(a) Except as provided by paragraph (b) of this section, each navigation light must—

(1) Meet the technical standards of the applicable Navigation Rules;

(2) Be certified by a laboratory listed by the Coast Guard to the standards of ABYC A–16 (incorporated by reference, see §183.5) or equivalent, although portable battery-powered lights need only meet the requirements of the standard applicable to them; and

(3) Bear a permanent and indelible label that is visible without removing or disassembling the light and that states the following:

(i) “USCG Approval 33 CFR 183.810.”

(ii) “MEETS___.” (Insert the identification name or number of the standard under paragraph (a)(2) of this section, to which the laboratory type-tested.)

(iii) “TESTED BY___.” (Insert the name or registered certification-mark of the laboratory listed by the Coast Guard that tested the fixture to the standard under paragraph (a)(2) of this section.)

(iv) Name of manufacturer.

(v) Number of model.

(vi) Visibility of the light in nautical miles.

(vii) Date on which the light was type-tested.

(viii) Identification and specifications of the bulb used in the compliance test.

(b) If a light is too small to attach the required label—

(1) Place the information from the label in or on the package that contains the light; and

(2) Mark each light “USCG” followed by the certified range of visibility in nautical miles (nm), for example, “USCG 2nm”. Once installed, this mark must be visible without removing the light.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The above regs are the reason I bought mine instead of using more Oznium LED's. There are so many Legal options in LED's these days it's not worth trying to rig something IMO.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ducknut made the case . I learned "somethin" on that one.
Never ever knew about the markings being required on the light. I went and checked my own. 

In my pitiful defense, I was thinking on how to prove the light met the visible distance requirement.

Kudos.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I think the CG cert has to do with more then just the 1NM/2NM visible range. I believe from what I read it has to be visible from only a certain angle, I seem to remember 112 degrees. An LED mounted to the side would be visible from 180 degrees making it slightly harder to tell which direction you are going, but only slightly.


----------

